# Will linerless boots return?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you want a light weight boot there's tons of those on the market, but as far as linerless unless it's a kids boot it's not happening.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Deeluxe makes an "infused" liner boot series .. which is just fancy talk for non removable liner... 

DEELUXE Custom Snowboarding: One Series

I also had some linerless Airwalks and tbh they were the only boot ive never had heel lift in.. its enough that Ive tried to get my hands on some of those series ones just to try em out .. but Milo whose the only local dealer is sold out of last years stock .. dammit


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

I recall that my old Airwalk Freerides had this heel strap that you could wrap around the area just above your ankle, and it was pretty good at stopping heel lift. Too bad the manufacturing of the boots was so bad- I had terrible problems with cold and leaky boots.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Boot design has arguably come farther in the last 10 years than anything else in snowboarding. There is a reason that noone respectable is making linerless boots anymore. They're just inferior compared to what we can do now. You want lightweight, there are plenty of options out there that are going to be lighter than any linerless boot of the past.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Boot design has arguably come farther in the last 10 years than anything else in snowboarding. There is a reason that noone respectable is making linerless boots anymore. They're just inferior compared to what we can do now. You want lightweight, there are plenty of options out there that are going to be lighter than any linerless boot of the past.


haha yeah cause TJ Schnieder and Dan Brisse are not respectable Deeluxe riders


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe Ride also makes or did until recently boots with non-removable liners...

I also had linerless airwalks back in the day and I couldn't stand them...just shows you that boots are so super subjective to each rider


----------

